# QUERY "Dart frogs illegal in Ct.



## JERRY (Dec 14, 2004)

One of our customers told us that Darts were illegal if Conn. I was just wondering how true that is. He has to go to Mass to buy darts . He cannot purchase any in any pet shops in the state of Ct. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Why would they buy darts from a pet shop when they can get darts from us?

I'm in Maine, there are some folks in Massachusetts, and there are even a couple in Conneticut - all keeping PDFs.

If your friend has a computer and an Internet connection... have them drop me a note and I'll point them at the mailing list for the New England Frog Group.

s


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I found this information on a site devoted to laws directed towards venomous snakes, but perhaps the same holds true for darts. There's an email address and number you can call if you have questions.

Connecticut:

Native Venomous: Permit required

Exotic Venomous: Permit required

Protected Native Venomous: Permit required

Timber Rattlesnake (Crotalus horridus horridus)


Connecticut Department of Environmental Protection

Wildlife Division

79 Elm Street

Hartford, CT 06102-5127

(860) 424-3000

[email protected]

I also found some information on a web site with a section on laws regarding exotic cats in Conneticut that might help:

Connecticut Laws Governing Private Possession of Exotic Animals
• CONN. GEN. STAT. §26-40A - Possession of potentially dangerous animals.

For the purposes of this section, the following shall be considered as potentially dangerous animals: The felidae, including the lion, leopard, cheetah, jaguar, ocelot, jaguarundi cat, puma, lynx and bobcat; the canidae, including the wolf and coyote; and the ursidae, including the black bear, grizzly bear and brown bear. No person shall possess a potentially dangerous animal. Any such animal illegally possessed may be ordered seized and may be disposed of as determined by the Commissioner of Environmental Protection. Any person who violates any provision of this section shall be fined not more than one hundred dollars for each offense. The provisions of this section shall not apply to municipal parks, zoos and nature centers, or museums, laboratories and research facilities maintained by scientific or educational institutions; to a person possessing a Bengal cat certified by an internationally recognized multiple-cat domestic feline breeding association as being without wild parentage for a minimum of four prior generations which cat was registered with the Commissioner of Agriculture on or before October 1, 1996, provided no such cat may be imported into this state after June 6, 1996; or to persons possessing animals legally on or before May 23, 1983. In any action taken by any official of the state or any municipality to control rabies, a Bengal cat shall be considered not vaccinated for rabies in accordance with accepted veterinary practice.(1967, P.A. 344; P.A. 83-191, S. 2, 9; P.A. 96-243, S. 5, 16.)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

• CONN. GEN. STAT. §26-55 - Permit for importing, possessing or liberating fish, wild birds, wild quadrupeds, reptiles or amphibians.

No person shall import or introduce into the state, or possess or liberate therein, any live fish, wild bird, wild mammal, reptile, amphibian or invertebrate unless such person has obtained a permit therefor from the commissioner provided nothing in this section shall be construed to require such permit for any primate species that weighs not more than fifty pounds at maturity that was imported or possessed in the state prior to October 1, 2003. Such permit may be issued at the discretion of the commissioner under such regulations as the commissioner may prescribe. The commissioner may by regulation prescribe the numbers of live fish, wild birds, wild mammals, reptiles, amphibians or invertebrates of certain species which may be imported, possessed, introduced into the state or liberated therein. The commissioner may by regulation exempt certain species or groups of live fish from the permit requirements. The commissioner may by regulation determine which species of wild birds, wild mammals, reptiles, amphibians or invertebrates must meet permit requirements. The commissioner may totally prohibit the importation, possession, introduction into the state or liberation therein of certain species which the commissioner has determined may be a potential threat to humans, agricultural crops or established species of plants, fish, birds, mammals, reptiles, amphibians or invertebrates. The commissioner may by regulation exempt from permit requirements organizations or institutions such as zoos, research laboratories, colleges or universities, public nonprofit aquaria or nature centers where live fish, wild birds, wild mammals, reptiles, amphibians or invertebrates are held in strict confinement. Any such fish, bird, mammal, reptile, amphibian or invertebrate illegally imported into the state or illegally possessed therein shall be seized by any representative of the Department of Environmental Protection and shall be disposed of as determined by the commissioner. Any person, except as provided in section 26-55a, who violates any provision of this section or any regulation issued by the commissioner as provided in this section shall be guilty of an infraction. Importation, liberation or possession of each fish, wild bird, wild mammal, reptile, amphibian or invertebrate in violation of this section or such regulation shall be a separate and distinct offense and, in the case of a continuing violation each day of continuance thereof shall be deemed to be a separate and distinct offense.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Arklier said:


> Connecticut:
> Connecticut Department of Environmental Protection
> 
> Wildlife Division
> ...


In shorter terms: State of Connecticut to all pet owners other than dogs and cats, go <inappropriate comment deleted> yourself!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

yah i live and ct and no dice on the dart frogs (obviously i have them anyway) 8) haha...there's no reason for it, but im sure there are plenty of people with illegal pets. hell im in an on campus apt. right now where u can't have anything but fish and i have a gecko, 4 dart frogs, and my suitemate has a cat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

Jerry, I made a post in regards to petstores not being allowed to sell darts in CT on http://www.thefrog.org/ . I was told this by a petstore employee. I never read it anywhere, until now, however I'm not aware of any being sold in the state either.

I also mentioned driving 180 miles round trip to Black Jungle. I load up on other supplies as well. I also prefer to eyeball what I buy if possible, be it frogs, drift wood, etc. Thus the trip plus quality is worth it.

During nice weather, the top is down on the sports car (mr2 spyder), the drive is most pleasant, if not at times fast, even once, very fast going up.

Then too, I get to meet people like Scott, Joe, Yeager and a few others for the "1st New England" Dendroboard gathering which took place this fall.

Scott, what direction will you point THIS CT frogger? 

That law looks like a boiler plate law to me.


----------

